# Smoking carboy deal



## WI_Wino (Mar 15, 2013)

Craigslist pays off again. I had a wanted listing for carboys and kept bumping it up every few days. Finally got a response. The guy that responded is diabetic now and is getting out of the wine making. 14, count them 14, 5 gallon carboys w/ airlocks and stoppers plus assortment of caps/corks/chemicals/etc. All for $185. 9 Mexican carboys and 5 old school water jug carboys. Apparently his father made wine in them. All are in good shape, no chips or cracks. A couple have some residue that will require a little elbow grease but I'm pretty stoked. 3 of them are going to my dad and 3 to my brother so 8 left for me. I do mostly kit wines but I'm sure I'll figure out something. Now I need to get my two primaries fired up again!


----------



## Terry0220 (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice score!!!


----------



## Rocky (Mar 15, 2013)

That is a super deal. Congratulations!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 15, 2013)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hocke230 (Mar 15, 2013)

You in la? You don't need 8


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 15, 2013)

Great score!


----------



## sjo (Mar 20, 2013)

sweeeet
scott


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 20, 2013)

Darn, guess I don't eat tonight....

great haul!


----------



## Hokapsig (Mar 21, 2013)

Craigslist is our friend. I check it daily....


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 22, 2013)

Kijiji is the site in Canada. I just scored 50 750 ml bottles for free. Sure they're filthy... Elbow grease works great on these. 
Lot of ppl getting out of wine making... is the torch being passed to a new generation?


----------



## WI_Wino (Apr 5, 2013)

Craigslist keeps producing, 3 6 gallon carboys for $40! 

I might have to pull the listing here soon...


----------



## garymc (Apr 5, 2013)

2 primaries? You need some buckets or a barrel for primaries. You also need to graduate to real grapes from the kits. Next thing you'll be planting some vines.


----------



## WI_Wino (Apr 5, 2013)

Currently have 2 6.5 gallon buckets. Looking to get an 8 gallon for kits with grape packs here shortly. I've been reading through the posts on juice buckets, frozen musts, MLF, etc. Looks interesting 

Oh yeah, I'm borrowing an oak barrel from my father that he was neglecting. Needs some TLC but has potential.


----------



## WI_Wino (Jun 30, 2013)

Just picked up 9 more 5 gallon carboys for $75.


----------



## cimbaliw (Jun 30, 2013)

Flippin Sweet! And they're clean.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jun 30, 2013)

Very nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## WI_Wino (Jun 30, 2013)

They all need to be washed and there is some small staining but not like some of the ones people have tried to sell me. At this point I can afford to be picky.


----------



## yakhunter (Jul 1, 2013)

Is that ice fishing gear on the right? With all that wine you're making, I'll bet your the most popular shanty on the ice next winter.


----------



## WI_Wino (Jul 1, 2013)

Yep, good eyes. I typically drill 2 or 3 lines of holes when I ice fish. Then jig up and down until we get on fish. Not much shanty time for me.


----------



## Gowers Choice (Jul 12, 2013)

I scored two 5gal Mexican carboys and a case of 750ml bottles for $35 the other day. Checking Craigslist is my lunch hour routine.


----------



## Putterrr (Jul 13, 2013)

Got you all beat

On Kijiji for $100

6 carboys
2 pails
2 bottle trees
3 bottle rinsers / sanitiser
double bottle washer
minin jet with 21 filter pads
euro filter with pump
SS degasser
Auto Siphon
20 dozen bottles
and racking canes, hydrometers, thermometers ect

love it when people want out


----------



## WI_Wino (Jul 13, 2013)

Putterrr said:


> Got you all beat
> 
> On Kijiji for $100
> 
> ...



Baller. Nice score.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice finds everyone !!
I really like craigslist also - But you do have to check often and those bargains will be there for the you !!


----------



## WI_Wino (Jul 26, 2013)

Latest score was three 6 gallon carboys for $50 (I can find 5 gallons all over, 6 gallons have been hard to come by). Came in these cool styro-foam containers and have screw on caps. 








Here's the catch though, they were used to store sulphuric acid (I didn't think to ask the concentration). The chemical company the guy works for is getting rid of them as the seals on the caps were lost and they can't replace them. Look super clean, no chips, etc. So I think I need a chemist. Dude said he rinsed it out with deionized water. Anything I should do before using? Any concerns with reactions with well water (w/ a water softerner) and oxiclean? My plan thus far is to rinse the heck out of them with water, then oxiclean and carboy scrub brush, then rinse well.

Also guy said he had like 70 more. Anyone in southern WI interested PM me and I'll get you in touch. My wife would kill me if I bought all 70 carboys...


----------



## dralarms (Jul 27, 2013)

Wished I was closer, I'd buy 6 or so. I've gotten some of the same bottles in the foam and after stripping the foam off (it was nasty) i use them all the time.

Rinse well, use one step or something and scrub, scrub, scrub, rinse again and find something to put in them


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 27, 2013)

Will citric acid neutralize the sulfuric acid? I would be less concerned about the sulfuric acid then I would a dirty old grungy carboy that had crud sitting in it for years.


----------



## GreginND (Jul 27, 2013)

There should be no problem with the sulfuric acid. When we dispose of glass in the lab we only need to triple rinse it to remove the acid. As a chemist I can't imagine how any sulfuric acid could remain. I would think your carboys will be much cleaner inside than if it held wine or other things.


----------



## WI_Wino (Jul 27, 2013)

That was my suspicion, glad to hear it confirmed. Thanks!


----------



## dralarms (Jul 27, 2013)

Dang it. I still want 6. Oh well.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 27, 2013)

Picked these up today at a household sale. 15 gallons each.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 27, 2013)

that was a heck of a find...


----------



## Hokapsig (Jul 27, 2013)

Could you use a solution of sodium bicarbonate to rinse out the sulfuric? When any fizzing stops, check with pH paper for nuetral, then clean as you would any other carboy.

Nice score Dan....


----------



## cimbaliw (Jul 27, 2013)

Acids are highly volatile any residue left behind has probably been redox'd to an inert compound. Clean them well and use. You can always check for the ppm concentration of sulpher dioxide. 

Dilution is the solution to pollution!


----------



## GreginND (Jul 28, 2013)

I'd kill for those demijohns. I search nearly every day and I never find any carboys or Demi's around here. You guys are lucky.


----------

